# Elgee's Book



## HLGStrider

So, after years of messing around with the written word, I have a self-published novel!

I was hesitant to post it here because I know we aren't supposed to try and sell things to each other, so if the powers that be object, go ahead and take the post down, but I thought I would bring it up not so much to sell as to boast because even though self-publishing is pretty easy (ie I didn't have to get the approval of an all mighty publishing entity), I feel somewhat vindicated for my years of scratching out words just to have something available that people can get their hands on and read. 

I did both kindle direct epublishing and a trade paperback

It is a young adult novel intended mainly for a female audience and I refer to it as a full length fairy tale (it is actually two connected full length fairy tales) adventure/romance. You can check it out here. I have a current goal for myself to self-publish at least one book a year from now on and I've mapped out what stories I plan to write next and my self-imposed deadlines for publishing them. I've always been writing, but until I took this step I wasn't comfortable referring to myself as a writer. 

If you are curious about my goals and deadlines I have a blog post about it here.


----------



## Starbrow

Congratulations! I think it is quite an accomplishment to even write a novel. I'm glad that you took the opportunity to boast.


----------



## Starbrow

I wanted to let you know that I am really enjoying your book. I am having a really bad week and your book is helping me get through it.


----------



## HLGStrider

Starbrow said:


> I wanted to let you know that I am really enjoying your book. I am having a really bad week and your book is helping me get through it.



Sorry about your week but it makes me really happy that you are reading (let alone enjoying!) my story!


----------



## HLGStrider

I have another book 

This one is the first part in a four book series (book two will be ready for publication in a couple of months. I'm editing right now and having it crowd sourced on a crit-swapping site) which is a fantasy romance involving dragons.

You can see this one here.


----------



## Persephone

HLGStrider said:


> So, after years of messing around with the written word, I have a self-published novel!
> 
> I was hesitant to post it here because I know we aren't supposed to try and sell things to each other, so if the powers that be object, go ahead and take the post down, but I thought I would bring it up not so much to sell as to boast because even though self-publishing is pretty easy (ie I didn't have to get the approval of an all mighty publishing entity), I feel somewhat vindicated for my years of scratching out words just to have something available that people can get their hands on and read.
> 
> I did both kindle direct epublishing and a trade paperback
> 
> It is a young adult novel intended mainly for a female audience and I refer to it as a full length fairy tale (it is actually two connected full length fairy tales) adventure/romance. You can check it out here. I have a current goal for myself to self-publish at least one book a year from now on and I've mapped out what stories I plan to write next and my self-imposed deadlines for publishing them. I've always been writing, but until I took this step I wasn't comfortable referring to myself as a writer.
> 
> If you are curious about my goals and deadlines I have a blog post about it here.




NICE ONE!!!


----------



## Halasían

Pretty cool Elgee! Looks like you have several books out now!
Kinda miss you around these here parts.
Hoping all is going well with you!


----------



## HLGStrider

Halasían said:


> Pretty cool Elgee! Looks like you have six books out now!
> Kinda miss you around these here parts.
> Hoping all is going well with you!


I'm doing well. Still pop in when I get a notification.
I've since unpublished and redone the book originally listed in this thread. I've published about ... a lot of books since then, including some with an actual publisher (is fancy now) https://www.hlburkeauthor.com/


----------



## Halasían

Good to hear from you again! I was just looking at all the books on your website, and I gave you a plug over on RP Repository in a Book thread.


----------



## HLGStrider

Halasían said:


> Good to hear from you again! I was just looking at all the books on your website, and I gave you a plug over on RP Repository in a Book thread.


thank you!


----------



## Starbrow

I've read several of your books and have enjoyed them. Spellsmith and Carver is a good series.


----------



## HLGStrider

Starbrow said:


> I've read several of your books and have enjoyed them. Spellsmith and Carver is a good series.


Squee! Thanks so much! Glad you got a chance to read them.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Hi, nice to see you back! I knew you were writing a while ago but that's amazing the number of books you've written. I'll be sure to check them out, congrats!


----------



## Starbrow

You can find her books on Amazon. I've enjoyed many of them.


----------

